# Adding z link?



## cruzecustoms (Jun 28, 2021)

I got a 2014 cruze eco manual and I just want to improve my handling. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Lots of goodies here: Suspension


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

If I recall it’s easier to buy the whole rear axle and a bar set up from a crashed Cruze then swap vs adding to a non Z link. First off you’ll want performance tires, even in stock suspension ultra high performance lol seasons will make a drastic change. Next up if you can afford it bilstien B14 coil overs IMO are the best set and forget since they did the tuning vs ksport is adjustable valving you’ll want to pay a pro suspension tuner to set it up. Then a white line rear sway bar is a big chang win the cars attitude under vs over steer. Last up front and rear strut bars


----------



## cruzecustoms (Jun 28, 2021)

pandrad61 said:


> If I recall it’s easier to buy the whole rear axle and a bar set up from a crashed Cruze then swap vs adding to a non Z link. First off you’ll want performance tires, even in stock suspension ultra high performance lol seasons will make a drastic change. Next up if you can afford it bilstien B14 coil overs IMO are the best set and forget since they did the tuning vs ksport is adjustable valving you’ll want to pay a pro suspension tuner to set it up. Then a white line rear sway bar is a big chang win the cars attitude under vs over steer. Last up front and rear strut bars


I plan on doing lowering springs and swaybars, it's an American economy car. Not a cool Japanese car. But thanks for the help I'll scavenge pick n pull next time I go


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Did you see my link as well?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

cruzecustoms said:


> I plan on doing lowering springs and swaybars, it's an American economy car. Not a cool Japanese car. But thanks for the help I'll scavenge pick n pull next time I go


I don’t see how American made has anything to do with this vs Japanese car, would you mind explaining?

Lowering springs without proper length shocks and ones valved for the springs will ride like crap. Bilstien has kits that combo eibach springs with proper shocks for less $$ then the B14 coil over kits. Bilstien is a top shelf component quality and tune wise, not eBay junk.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I don’t see how American made has anything to do with this vs Japanese car, would you mind explaining?


I was wondering exactly that.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

Best investment I ever made that improved the handling was going to racing school...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Did you see my link as well?


I'm beginning to see a trend here


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I'm beginning to see a trend here


It's starting to annoy me a bit... Almost seems my posts are blacklisted in some way.


----------

